# can the unlocked iphone working in japan?



## ronnolao (Dec 3, 2007)

hi.. i unlocked my iphone and it can be used in china now. 
how about in japan?? 
can it work with softbank. i heard softbank use the GSM net.








[Vexel - I edited the title because of objectionable wording.]


----------



## ronnolao (Dec 3, 2007)

i mean i ll send it to my friend living in jap


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## ronnolao (Dec 3, 2007)

HowEver said:


> No.


Y?!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Only GSMish phones that support UMTS will work in Japan - the present non-3G iPhone isn't one of them.

But since AT&T is running their 3G network on UMTS it would seem obvious that the next iPhone would support it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Trevor... said:


> Only GSMish phones that support UMTS will work in Japan - the present non-3G iPhone isn't one of them.
> 
> But since AT&T is running their 3G network on UMTS it would seem obvious that the next iPhone would support it.


Sounds like Japan is light years ahead of us, while we still use party lines and rotary dial phones.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Japan is more propritary than it is particularly bleeding edge,


----------

